# Manchmal keine Bilder



## plumroy (21. Juni 2011)

Hallo Techniker,

mir fällt immer mal wieder auf, dass ich in manchen Threads keine Bilder sehen kann, obwohl aus dem Text klar hervorgeht, dass Bilder eingefügt sind. "Photo 1, Photo 2" usw. Ein Beispiel ist dieser Thread von Joachim. Andere Beispiele habe ich im Moment nicht, ist aber in den letzten 4 Wochen immer wieder mal vorgekommen. Bin ich da der einzige mit diesem Problem, habe ich irgenwelche Einstellungen falsch? Vielen Dank!

Grüße
Ludger


----------



## Christine (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Manchmal keine Bilder*

Hallo Ludger,

der von der genannte ist einer von leider mehreren Beiträgen, wo die Fotos bei einem Umbau des Forums leider flöten gegangen sind.


----------



## plumroy (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Manchmal keine Bilder*

Hallo Christine,

vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort! Ja, shit happens! So ist das nun mal!

Grüße aus Köln
Ludger


----------



## Christine (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Manchmal keine Bilder*

Hallo Ludger,

stimmt - aber ich muss ergänzend unsere Technik in Schutz nehmen. Für die mangelhafte Software können die Jungs nämlich nichts. Die machen einen prima Job!


----------



## plumroy (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Manchmal keine Bilder*

Hallo Christine,

es lag mir fern, zu meckern oder zu kritisieren - ich meinte das ernst! So etwas passiert halt mal ...!
Daß "die Jungs" einen guten Job machen, sieht man überall hier im Forum!!!

Gruß
Ludger


----------



## Christine (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Manchmal keine Bilder*

Hallo Ludger, 

das habe ich auch nicht so empfunden, ich wollte es nur nachschieben, bevor jemand anderes auf die Idee kommt, es könne so sein....


----------



## koifischfan (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Manchmal keine Bilder*

Warum lädst du dir nicht das PDF runter? Alles schön bebildert.


----------



## plumroy (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Manchmal keine Bilder*

Hallo Koifischfan,

der Link zu dem PDF ging ins Leere bzw. führte zu einer Liste anderer PDF. Mir ging es aber auch eher grundsätzlich um die Frage, warum ich in einigen wenigen Threads keine Bildchen gucken kann.  Aber das ist ja jetzt geklärt!

Vielen Dank!
Ludger


----------



## Joachim (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Manchmal keine Bilder*

Hallo Ludger,

da kann ich helfen: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/downloads.php?do=file&id=13 

Das ist das gesuchte PDF.  Der Link in dem Beitrag, der nicht von mir sondern von StefanS sein müsste, verweist auf eine Liste von Anleitungen, wo eben diese zum Moorbeet auch aufgelistet ist. 

Aber Else hat schon Recht - soclhe Sachen sind ärgerlich aber bei Softwarewechsel nicht immer ausgeschlossen - da sind wir immer wieder ein Stück weit von Dritten abhängig...


----------



## plumroy (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Manchmal keine Bilder*

Hallo Joachim,

vielen Dank für den Hinweis bzw. den Link. 


> Der Link in dem Beitrag, der nicht von mir sondern von StefanS sein müsste, verweist auf eine Liste von Anleitungen, wo eben diese zum Moorbeet auch aufgelistet ist.


Ja, es kann sein, dass ich da irgendwo durcheinander gekommen bin. Ich war irgendwann "beim Surfen" im Forum sowohl auf einer Seite oder Anleitung von Dir als auch in einer Anleitung von StefanS. Vielleicht habe ich dann auch etwas übersehen. Foren und alles, was man dafür wissen muss, gehören nicht, nein gehörten _bisher_ nicht, gerade zu meiner Lieblingsbeschäftigung! Aber seitdem ich Euer Forum entdeckt habe, ist bei mir alles etwas auf den Kopf gestellt und jetzt habe ich noch einiges zu lernen - nicht nur, was Teiche angeht. Hoffen wir mal, ich komme auch wieder runter, ich meine auf die Füße

In diesem Sinne: Danke für Deine / Eure Geduld und
Schöne Grüße aus Köln
Ludger

Ps.: 





> ... soclhe Sachen sind ärgerlich aber bei Softwarewechsel nicht immer ausgeschlossen ...


Ich denke eher, "solche Sachen" gehören zum Leben und sind doch auch zu verschmerzen, es geht doch irgendwie - auch wenn ich mitbekommen habe, dass Ihr, die Techniker hier, verdammt viel Einsatz bringen müsst, damit es läuft! Danke an Euch Techniker auch dafür!!! Ich wäre zu blöd, um diesen Job zu machen ... Ein Super-Forum ist das hier!


----------



## ina1912 (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Manchmal keine Bilder*

hallo zusammen!

apropos technik...ich hab da auch noch ne frage, obwohl die nichts mit den fotos in den beiträgen zu tun hat. ich schaffe es nicht, ein foto hier in die galerie hochzuladen. ich bekomme immer den selben fehlerhinweis, obwohl ich genau das selbe fotos schon problemlos in mein useralbum hochgeladen hatte. wo sind die unterschiede zwischen galerie und useralbum in den anforderungen an die fotos?
lg ina


----------



## Doc (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Manchmal keine Bilder*

Hi Ina,

Maximale Größe 249,0 KB 
Maximale Dimensionen 1.028 x 1.028 Pixel


----------



## plumroy (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Manchmal keine Bilder*

Hallo Ina,



> ... wo sind die unterschiede zwischen galerie und useralbum ...


Jaah, das habe ich mich auch schon gefragt! Ich habe nicht den leisesten Schimmer! (Aber mich hast Du wahrscheinlich auch gar nicht gefragt, denke ich mir gerade.) Sorry!

Trotzdem schöne Grüße
Ludger


----------



## Joachim (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Manchmal keine Bilder*

Useralbum und Galerie sind 2 paar Schuhe und haben unterschiedliche Größenbeschränkungen, die aber beim hochladen angezeigt werden sollten. Denk ich ... 

Naja, das Useralbum würde ich vorangig benutzen - der Programmierer der Galeriesoftware scheint seit Anfang diesen Jahres die Lust oder was auch immer verloren zu haben, so das tendenziell die Aussichten für die Useralben besser sind beim nächsten Server/Softwarewechsel in 1-2 Jahren.
Generell kann man natürlich beides normal nutzen - noch ist da nichts entschieden.


----------



## ina1912 (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Manchmal keine Bilder*

danke für die antworten! aber - ohne ahnung von technik zu haben - ist 249 KB nicht ganz schön wenig? gibt es denn noch kameras, die unter 1 MB haben? mein foto ist bei knap 4 MB, und das ist schon nicht viel....oder bin ich total auf dem falschen dampfer?:?
lg ina


----------



## Christine (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Manchmal keine Bilder*

Hallo Ina,

4 MB sind nicht viel, wenn Du das Foto drucken lassen möchtest oder einen größeren Papierabzug machen lassen willst. Für die Anzeige im Internet sind 249 kb mehr als ausreichend.


----------



## Doc (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Manchmal keine Bilder*

Versuchs mal mit Irfanview. Hier kannst Du die Größe ändern und auch mit Hilfe der Batchkonversation viele Bilder auf einmal klein rechnen lassen. Einfach mal danach googeln, ist kostenlos und gehört auf jeden PC


----------



## plumroy (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Manchmal keine Bilder*

Hallo,



> Versuchs mal mit Irfanview.


Ja, das kann ich nur bestätigen!!!

Viele Grüße
Ludger


----------



## ina1912 (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Manchmal keine Bilder*

vielen dank erst einmal für die guten tipps! aber das ist mir hier unterwegs nur von nem kleinen netbook aus schon wieder zu aufregend, die fotos umzuwandeln.... na immerhin habe ich ja einige im useralbum! 
lg ina


----------



## Joachim (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Manchmal keine Bilder*

Moin Ina,

die Beschränkung auf 249kb hat u.a. den Grund, das viele Forenbesucher noch immer kein oder nur das langsamste DSL oder gar nur UMTS  haben, wo zB. beim Aufruf eines Themas mit sagen wir mal 10 Bildern drinnen in deinem Fall einen Download von rund 40MB entspräche, während es bei 249kb/Bild "nur" 2,5MB sind.
Das sind bei ner langsamen Internetverbindung "Welten"... 

Gleiches gilt für unseren Server. Speicherplatz auf Servern kostet - Geld und Zeit (beim Backup).  
Ein Beispiel: Allein die Dateianhänge in den Beiträgen (also ohne Useralben und ohne Galerie !!) belegen zur Zeit knapp über 10 Gigabyte auf dem Server. Bei einer Freigabe von Bildern bis 4MB würde das Durchschnittsbild vermutlich bei 2,5MB liegen (optimistisch  ) und sich der Speicherverbrauch auf dem Server schwup die wup um die 100 Gigabyte allein für die Dateianhänge belaufen. Wenn man dann noch die Galerie und die Useralben anpasst wären wir in kürzester Zeit an den Grenzen der Speicherfähigkeit unseres Servers angelangt und hätten noch nicht mal mehr Platz für ausreichend Backups...
Zu guter Letzt würde der Traffic des Servers sich ja auch vervielfachen, also von derzeit runden 250 Gigabyte pro Monat auf dann womöglich 1000 Gigabyte oder weit mehr :shock

Kurzum, was ich sagen will - der Augenscheinlich kleine Schritt von 249KB auf 4MB (zB.) würde eine drastische Vervielfachung der Daten nach sich ziehen, die wir so (kostenlos und werbefrei) definitiv nicht leisten können. 249KB sind also ein guter Kompromiss.


----------



## ina1912 (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Manchmal keine Bilder*

hallo joachim!

da bin ick ja platt!:shock 
klingt plausibel, auch wenn ich absolut keine größenvorstellungen von den datenmengen habe. 
geht das nicht auch, dass man in der galerie zu einem bestimmten thema nur einen link auf sein useralbum eingibt, damit nichts mehrfach gespeichert werden muss?
aber bitte nicht lachen, falls dass für fachleute jetzt ein brüller war...
lg ina


----------



## Joachim (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Manchmal keine Bilder*

Hallo Ina,

klar kannst du Bilder auch nur in dein Album laden und dann in beliebige Themen verlinken. 

Und gelacht wird bei solchen Fragen sowieso nicht.


----------

